# Attracting big deer to your property around a fence..



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/8275066/


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Priceless ... I was thinking about this exact same thing couple nights ago. How awesome would it be if they had brushy backgrounds and Polaris 4x4's and cartoon deer you could add ... oh man ...


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Damnit J, you do it again- 

BTW, when the heck are we doing lunch again- just bc snappy is MIA doesn't mean we can't all have a cute lunch date like we used to do.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I love it!! Thats some funny doo doo right there!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Hahahaha, niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

That is some FUNNY CHIT!!!!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Now, that's funny!!!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

best thread of the year!!!!! 

Good stuff!!


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

bwaahahahaaaa

s w e e t :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

LMAO


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Bwaaahaa you no pizz da pond?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

That little ninjas' name is Liberace...cause he's the peeinist! :rotfl:


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

I **** YOU bushes, deer no like ****.
Priceless!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hahahahaha- INSTANT CLASSIC!!!!!


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

TOO FREAKING FUNNY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

you booby trapped them........


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

NNNIIIIICCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEE....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ok... seems there are others who want in on the action... I recently had one sent to me via email... not my creation.. but I LMAO at it so I think I will share with you all...

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/8276940/


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

is that a high fence fish tank you use to raise them in InfamousJ


----------



## El Sauz (Aug 14, 2009)

"now you go **** on yourself behind my fence"  

I'm glad I opened this thread and that link, thats good clean joking around that anybody should be able to appreciate


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Video 2 ... sparkling water ... ?!?! Hilarious. I actually hunted a lease where we were REQUIRED to set up water troughs inside our feed pens. Yeah ...


----------



## runningquarters (Apr 20, 2006)

You owe me a monitor, keyboard and a beer after that. And also you have to explain to my wife why I think it is so dam funny.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Booby trap - I'm in 'cause I like Boobies!!

And P.S. - After that "recent post" about this topic I think that is some funny cheet!!!!!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Only thing better than numerous feeders is using the helicopter to herd deer around corners...


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

thats the best thing i have ever seen. i watched it over and over


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

InfamousJ said:


> ok... seems there are others who want in on the action... I recently had one sent to me via email... not my creation.. but I LMAO at it so I think I will share with you all...
> 
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/8276940/


You fixed it! :biggrin:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> ok... seems there are others who want in on the action... I recently had one sent to me via email... not my creation.. but I LMAO at it so I think I will share with you all...
> 
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/8276940/


I am glad I was not in the office when I saw this. Holy cow, that was hilarious. I could watch these all day. Keep them coming.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

that is some funny a** chit right there


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That was great lol.

TH


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

ROFLMAO!:rotfl:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Funny there J man! LMAO!


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

lmao:cheers:


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

That is very very funny! My grandkids think it is cool to have a Granddad who is also a cartoon character.Good job InfamousJ. Wish I had thought of it.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

STEVE SA said:


> That is very very funny! My grandkids think it is cool to have a Granddad who is also a cartoon character.Good job InfamousJ. Wish I had thought of it.


you got any open spots next year and how much? I got 10 cases of Tinks #69.


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

We don't have any spots now, but if something comes up I'll try to get with you.
Thanks


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

STEVE SA said:


> We don't have any spots now, but if something comes up I'll try to get with you.
> Thanks


Can he bring a couple friends? :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry I'm so late getting back to you Harbormaster. Been down south wrapping things up. If a spot or two opens up and if I can figure out how to make contact on this web site I'll get back to both of you. I need my 7 year old grandson to show me how this thing works half the time.


----------

